# Re-homing my three girls - Michigan



## lexiloo (Nov 26, 2011)

Unfortunately because of personal reasons I am being forced to re-home my three beautiful girls. PM me or email me at [email protected] for more details. 

I'm located in northern Michigan and unfortunately there are not a lot of rat owners around me, so I am willing to travel to get them in a good home with an owner who will give them proper care.


----------



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm in Windsor and would love to but I've already promised someone I'd take some of their 17 babies. Sorry -_-


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Just sent an email


----------

